# Scag (Turf Tiger)



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

I help a Lawnmower shop out on the weekends, don't want any repairs at my house been there and done that so I can hide in there shop and play, she is a friend that just bought the business from the fellow that she worked for, all that said to say that I was there when this machine come in the Lady owned said that the starter was going out and she wanted a New Turf Tiger, the Lady that owned the shop can in the back and said I needed to write a check for 600 dollars, for a Scag, looked out the door said sure will, got it off the trailer and the lady left with her new one, they delivered to my house, it was a loose wire on the starter, I changed one spindle and that big boy can eat some grass, its a 61 cut with a 25 V twin Kohler, drive shaft to the deck, pays to help out rewards are great, Happy Hunting, Light Mechanic


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like you got a pretty good deal. Machine looks to be in pretty good shape, judging from your picture.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

30 year Tech, would believe that it was owned by a customer that did regular manitance, the lady would bring the machine once a month, they were told to do what ever it needs and to follow the maintance required according to Scag, it has a new electrict clutch and four new tires, I was thinking tires, they usually out last the machine, it has another good home here, I have to Scags got the Magnum model, 72" out front with the Kabota three cylinder engine, I think that I need another one, have a good week, Light Mechanic


----------

